# Hughesville, MD - Bear - Blk/Tan M



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

*Bear*​ 
*98999- Bear is a black and tan male German Shepherd Dog mix. He is approximately 7 years old. He has been neutered.*​ 
*Link To Bear*​ 

*Tri-County Animal Shelter*
Hughesville, MD 
301-932-1713/18009031992​ 
Monday thru Friday from 8 am to 4 pm​


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I think those are the biggest ears I have ever seen! Handsome fella though.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

The shelter is very full and Bear is extremely urgent!


----------



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

Bump for the big eared cutie as he is still listed.... Hope someone has room to help.

He now has a Petfinder page (CLICK HERE)

"Bear is a black and tan male German Shepherd Dog mix. He is approximately 7 years old. He has been neutered."


----------



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

*Bump* Bear is still listed on Petfinder for this shelter.


----------

